# Led comparison samsung vs cree vs nichia



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I made a spread sheet to help me choose the best LEDs for an upcoming build. I like 4000-5000k color the best and will be running them at 1500ma so this is what the sheet shows.

Values high lighted in green were calculated by me other values I pulled from data sheets as best as i could.

Here is the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WlF5V3VBYnl3eGc&single=true&gid=0&output=html

For a 6 up i will be using 4 xt-e and 2 samsung

for a 3 up it will be 2 xt-e and a samsung

This should be a nice mix of thow and flood and a nice 72.5 CRI 5000k beam.

Note the throw category where I ranked em according to personal preference and beam shots from lux-rc / quazzle. 1 being the best thrower.

Of interest is that for flat out performance the XML is still king even in the neutral 5000K. Of course it just does not lend it self to the builds I have in mind.

Seems like nichia is only a contender is warm white not cool or neutral.

We sure have come a long way from the xp-e which I did not even consider.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

You might want to also consider the Oslon from Osram. I have no idea if they are any good or not but have ordered a sample from here: OSRAM Opto Semiconductors | OSLON Square


----------

